# 1993 Specialized Allez...MY SIZE!



## HARPO (Sep 8, 2019)

Well, it took long enough! I kept finding nice bikes to work on, but not in my size. And this one happens to be a 24'' frame (_I also take a 25'' depending on make/model_ _for my 6' frame_) so this will be a keeper.

I purchased it from the original owner who took very good care of it, keeping it in a nice warm garage. Just before he stopped riding a couple of years or so ago, he had his bike shop go through it with a tuning. Everything spins as new and all was greased, and the additional items on the bike were icing on the cake he left attached.

Nope, not going to use the Aero bars or the computer, but it's nice to have them if I want to. A Specialized saddle bag, pump and water bottle holder rounded out the rest of the items. All in nice working condition.

I've already begun the cleaning/detailing on it, and I must say he wasn't kidding when he said he took care of it. Barely a scratch, just some white paint on the top tube that's been coming off with Polishing Compound.

First time I didn't even attempt to talk the seller down. Very nice, honest gentleman. And the bike was a mere 5 miles from my house. Best $75 I've spent in a while on a bike I can ride!!!

Enjoy the barrage of "as brought home" photos.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## HARPO (Sep 8, 2019)

BTW, since a sticker isn't attached and I haven't found the answer...was this a China made bike or made here? It says Designed in California, but that means nothing. Also, what type tubing?


----------



## juvela (Sep 8, 2019)

-----

Never woulda pictured _Nostro Don Federico _astride a Sinyard.  

National origin?  For this date would expect Formosa.

-----


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 8, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## HARPO (Sep 9, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Never woulda pictured _Nostro Don Federico _astride a Sinyard.
> 
> ...




I figured since Sinyard is only two years older than I am, I needed to see what one of his bikes was like. Still in the cleaning/detailing process, so I'll see how it feels once I get on it.


----------



## unregistered (Sep 9, 2019)

Very nice! A good, honest old road bike. That was a great era for Specialized! 

Reminds me of my pick up this past winter. Bianchis seem to be found here in the 49cm-51cm or 57cm-59cm range but rarely in the 55cm that I take. Bonus that it was an Italian made frame and in decent shape overall, if not a bit dirty.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 10, 2019)

With the exception of needing new handlebar tape, I'm pretty much done. I even had a Specialized Body Geometry to put on it in this style for more comfort.

Excellent purchase!...


----------



## HARPO (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Sep 10, 2019)

-----

Regarding the "designed in california" transfer -

whenever i see statements of this kind on a product or its packaging always read them as a flashing red beacon telling me item produced in a land selected by its purveyor for low labour cost;  one which purveyor is loathe to identify.

-----


----------



## HARPO (Sep 10, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Regarding the "designed in california" transfer -
> 
> ...




_I agree_...and I believe that this one was Taiwan built...but if it was on a decal stating so it's long gone.


----------



## juvela (Sep 11, 2019)

HARPO said:


> _I agree_...and I believe that this one was Taiwan built...but if it was on a decal stating so it's long gone.





-----

well gee... how 'bout that!

last time oye checked "Taiwan" was the same as "Formosa."

-----


----------



## HARPO (Sep 11, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> well gee... how 'bout that!
> 
> ...




I was agreeing...


----------



## juvela (Sep 12, 2019)

HARPO said:


> I was agreeing...




-----

So is that two honks on the HARPO horn?


-----


----------



## CavemanJoe (Sep 15, 2019)

I thought I found great deals! Wow! Sweet!


----------



## juvela (Sep 16, 2019)

-----

Do shutters lead to a storage area in the eaves of the upstairs?


-----


----------



## HARPO (Sep 20, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Do shutters lead to a storage area in the eaves of the upstairs?
> 
> ...



 they sure do and on both sides of the house.  It’s the third level of my house that used to be my art studio  when are used to do airbrush illustrations


----------



## juvela (Sep 20, 2019)

-----

fine spot for HARPO to store those backup harps and klaxons...

...one never knows when they might break a string or a klaxon bulb might crack...  

hoping our HARPO is safe and well...

...it has been several _days_ since his posting of a new arrival...  :eek:


-----


----------



## HARPO (Sep 21, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> fine spot for HARPO to store those backup harps and klaxons...
> 
> ...




LOL that’s because I’m in Florida vacation


----------



## juvela (Sep 26, 2019)

-----

_La Balle Crystalle de juvela _can see it now...

HARPO must rent a Ryder for the return trip back up Oye Noynety-Foyve to carry all of the velo Ponce De Leon _tresor_ he has found.

A caravan with Mrs. HARPO at the wheel of the family vehicle and HARPO bringing up the rear in the Ryder...  

Hope there shall be room for them all at castle HARPO!  

-----


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 27, 2019)

Beautiful bike!! Something about a well sorted out red road bike that makes my heart beat faster. Steel is real!


----------



## juvela (Sep 27, 2019)

-----

Yes, many assert that "red is faster."  

-----


----------



## HARPO (Sep 28, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> _La Balle Crystalle de juvela _can see it now...
> 
> ...



 No bikes from Florida came back on the plane.  Now will have to resume the hunt here Long Island


----------



## juvela (Sep 28, 2019)

-----

Aw shucks!   

Was picturing you bringing back eno' to help the state o' Florida with its subsidence problem...

Mrs. Harpo was likely delighted to have the break in cycle arrivals though!  

A brave couple to visit during the height o' 'cane season.  


-----


----------



## HARPO (Sep 29, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Aw shucks!
> 
> ...




We were there two years ago, at Disney, for the big one. Irma, I think, was the name.

Arrived at Disney's Vero Beach for four days, but left to go up to Disney World two days early as the storm was approaching. Wound up staying total of 14 days instead of 10 because flights and Orlando airport were closed and canceled and we couldn't get a flight back. Gee, we had to stay at Disney an extra four days...what a torture!


----------



## juvela (Sep 29, 2019)

-----

Perhaps an argument to employ Oye Noynety-Foyve for transit...

-----


----------



## HARPO (Mar 26, 2020)

I took it for a ride today! I decided that red handlebar tape would suit it best and I'm glad I did. The Cinelli tape in that color really makes it look good, IMHO.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 26, 2020)




----------

